# remington vrt tactical and remington sps tactical



## greenshadow79 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok i am looking for a yote gun, i was looking at the remington vrt tactical 223. and remington sps tactical 20" in 223. barrel, i did some research on both guns and i still can't make up my mind on what to buy, i hear so much on different guns, i read so much on the different guns, but still unable to decide, was wondering if any of you have used or are using either of these guns and what kind of opinions are out there about these guns. I know the price are good but what about quality?
I really want an all around gun for deer and yotes so i have been recently looking at a thompson center 243. and possibly looking into buying other barrels in different calibers. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

I have both sps tactical .223 and t/c encore (22-250-.243). The sps is one of the best values of any bolt gun I've owned (including two sako customs). Out of the box with factory ammo it shot right around an inch. After some reload testing I was able to cut that in half. The gun shot very well with 50gr Nos. Bal and 50gr. v-max over 25gr. of H335. For a gun that cost $480.00 I could not be happier. As far as the encore goes I would also I highly recomend. With good reloads my two barrels are sub inch. The sps is a little heavy for walking around and I find the encore with a heavy 26 in barrel to be quite manageable. Both great platforms for the $. Regards-A


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Consider a Remington model 700 LTR. This is lighter, shorter, and should work well for carrying in the field. If weight is not a problem, then the SPS Varmint would be about the best value in a Remington.


----------



## greenshadow79 (Mar 26, 2008)

Big A said:


> I have both sps tactical .223 and t/c encore (22-250-.243). The sps is one of the best values of any bolt gun I've owned (including two sako customs). Out of the box with factory ammo it shot right around an inch. After some reload testing I was able to cut that in half. The gun shot very well with 50gr Nos. Bal and 50gr. v-max over 25gr. of H335. For a gun that cost $480.00 I could not be happier. As far as the encore goes I would also I highly recomend. With good reloads my two barrels are sub inch. The sps is a little heavy for walking around and I find the encore with a heavy 26 in barrel to be quite manageable. Both great platforms for the $. Regards-A


Thanks for the reply, i just can't make up my mind of what caliber to go with, was pretty set on the 223. or 243. but now i am really looking at the 22-250, i'm not buying anything real soon, i am deployed right now but i want to get into the yotes as soon as i get home if the wife permits me of course.


----------



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck Green. You see the performance difference with .250 and .243 past 300yd. All excellent yote medicine.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I use a Savage 12 FV 26 inch heavy barrel in 22-250 Remington, great cartridge like a 5.56mm on steroids, moves a 55 grn bullet easy in the 3,600 fps range, 40grn in the 4000 fps range very flat shooting and hard hitting. You also can get 60 grn bullets that should be good for deer out to 200 yards but I have not used it for deer , YET! Very light recoil and tack driving accurate . I say go for it the 22-250 is great.


----------



## maxpress (Jun 20, 2008)

snipercentral says the tactical shoots better groups than the sps varmit. really like my tactical but its in .308 so im not much help.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep in mind that if you are going to be trying to make a deer gun out of a .22 caliber anything by using heavier bullets, you need to make sure you have the rifling twist rate that will stablize a long thin projectile.
A .243 would be excellent in both the Coyote and Deer arenas. As far as shooting past 300 yds, many hunters don't. There are many who do, but the ability of the average Joe precludes the need for serious energy past that distance. I like to fancy myself as a good shot, but I know that past 300 yds. I'm pushing my abilities. It is fun to shoot long at the range and practice though. :lol: 
Thank you for your service and come home safely!
Regards,


----------

